# anybody work for Boston health and hospitals Police?



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Dam thesee cars are old and ugly lol,Im going to make a model one.I think I woke up the officer that was working at the guard shack lol.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Yeah that's the Old Boston city hospital Police which are now public health commision Police. Since BCH (which I still call it) is now Boston Medical center which has BMC security and also have the BU Police patroling it.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

What do they do?


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

They are the police on moon and long island off boston harbor. I worked with a couple in my parkranger days. When I knew of them they were unarmed.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ahh I remember the H&amp;H Police back in the dizay. When I was just an Aux in Randolph and working for a ford dealship delivering parts to my stops in Boston. I remember seeing all the different Police depts when I was driving around before most of em disbanded and when Boston amended rule 400.


----------



## SPD529 (Jul 4, 2003)

just a point of clarification. The Boston Health Commission Police are completely separate from Boston Medical Center. I am a former special at Boston Medical Center. We had no afiliation what so ever.


----------



## SPD529 (Jul 4, 2003)

and BUPD is non existant at BMC. The only come in plain clothes when they need arrest stats. The real workers at BMC are the BMC Specials, the active ones anyway.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Now shes done.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Very NICE!! They could only dream of having a real on that nice...


----------

